# Microsoft KB tip/trick



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

I tripped across this when I tried to bring up a Question site on MS's Knowledge Base that I had printed. I tried to enter the Q# that was at the bottom of the printed page: Q231/3/27 in the KB search/find section but got a not found answer.

After a lot of searching I discovered that the actual Q # was "Q231327". No slashes. The slashes are necessary in the Web address but not used in the find feature.

So if you are trying to find a KB question from a printed address on the bottom of a page, go to the KB find site and enter the Q number without the slashes.

The KB address is: http://support.microsoft.com/search 
It has no www in it. When at the KB site and entering a Q number directly, ignore the 1st question, at the 2nd question mark "Specific article ID number", at the 3rd question enter the Q number and then click GO.

I hope this helps. Have a 2000 Happy New Year

Steve
---------------------------------------------

[This message has been edited by Steve-x8086 (edited 12-27-1999).]

[This message has been edited by Steve-x8086 (edited 12-27-1999).]


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Transferring this to Tips and Tricks Forum.


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

Thanks Mulder. If it was a snake it could have bit me. Have a Happy New Year.

Steve
---------------------------------------------


----------

